# Fill Tube Freezing on Ice Maker



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The fill Tube is freezing up on my ice maker. Am I wrong thinking this is caused by the water control valve not shutting off completely?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I googled "FILL TUBE FREEZING IN ICE MAKER" and there were several different answers from low water pressure to partialy clogged water line. I would make sure the fill tube is not kincked where it would hold water and freeze.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Look on the inlet to the water solenoid and see if there is a readily detachable filter in the line. If there is that filter may be partially clogged.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks I'll have to do some looking. This started with the fill cup freezing and then later the fill tube froze. It done it again earlier this week and has froze up again. Ill have to check for a filter or screen some where.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

_Allen W_

As you may know the amount of water delivered to the ice tray is controlled by time and the water pressure to the inlet line of the solenoid at the bottom of the refrigerator. You can pull the refrigerator out from the wall and disconnect the inlet water line back of the ice maker and catch the water by cycling the ice maker. You should be able to judge if the water is coming out under pressure or just a heavy dribble. Save the water and then use that water to manually fill the ice tray. Using you finger as a dip stick determine if the amount of water in the tray is the approximate height of a typical ice cube the ice maker formed when it was working. properly. If the ice cube is smaller then the water line is restricted. If when you were collecting water with the inlet line disconnected also observe if the water continues to weep after the solenoid shut off. Low pressure and weeping water will permit the inlet water to freeze thus clogging the inlet tube on the inside of the frig. While working on the frig look in the ice tray for flaking of the tray coating. If I see corrosion/scaling of the finish I suggest you replace the ice maker and installing a new solenoid valve. I use generic replacement parts. Ice makers can be found on the internet for around $35. Solenoid valves are roughly $15 or less. Check Ebay as a source. Before ordering remove the ice maker and observe the plug of the wiring as you need to have an exact match. Good luck.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I tested the water valve and it functioned fine. Apparently the icemaker controls were malfunctioning, I had a empty ice maker, frozen fill tube, and the single batch of ice was frozen to the bottem of the pan. I guess it was watering the ice before it dumped it. 

A brand new ice maker cost me $55.00 of ebay and the problem was solved.


----------

